# Education in Turkey



## smrtaha (Nov 14, 2012)

hi,

Can anyone help me? I need to know if I can register my daughter in public schools although she is not Turkish and she does not know Turkish Language yet, I am thinking of resettling there and open a coffee Shop. 

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum
Sorry I can't answer you question but someone is sure to come along that can answer you question.. in the mean time I would look at the Turkish embassy website to see what visas you will need and if you qualify 

good luck for your future 

Maiden


----------



## smrtaha (Nov 14, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> Sorry I can't answer you question but someone is sure to come along that can answer you question.. in the mean time I would look at the Turkish embassy website to see what visas you will need and if you qualify
> 
> good luck for your future
> ...


Thanks Maiden really appreciate it


----------



## amool (Nov 17, 2012)

hello
I was in Turkey on last june and I knew that education in Turkey is free. But first your daughter has to learn Turkish language , there are courses for that in turkey
have a good day
amel


----------



## smrtaha (Nov 14, 2012)

amool said:


> hello
> I was in Turkey on last june and I knew that education in Turkey is free. But first your daughter has to learn Turkish language , there are courses for that in turkey
> have a good day
> amel


Wow that's great, thanks a million, I checked some private schools and it is very expensive.

Samer


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

smrtaha said:


> Wow that's great, thanks a million, I checked some private schools and it is very expensive.
> 
> Samer





If your daughter is young enough she will pick Turkish up quickly.. let her play with the kids in the street


----------



## Dutch-Turk (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi there, 

As far as İ know, there Will be a school in the same neighbourhood as where you live. You will need a prove that you live in that neighbourhood and your daughter will be accepted.

The proof is called ikametgah belgesi, and you can get one at the nufus mudurlugu. 

Cheers!


----------



## smrtaha (Nov 14, 2012)

Dutch-Turk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> As far as İ know, there Will be a school in the same neighbourhood as where you live. You will need a prove that you live in that neighbourhood and your daughter will be accepted.
> 
> ...


That's great and sounds easy, really appreciate it.

Sam


----------

